# Types of oak



## jcam222 (Nov 24, 2020)

I have a friend I buy wood chunks from for my cabinet. I likely will be buying splits from him for my Lang now. He has a lot of oak to clean out of his property. There are various kinds of oak. Are there any types of oak that are NOT good for smoking wood? I generally think not but wanted to throw it out there to those more experienced than me in wood selection.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 24, 2020)

You’ll be good.  
There are two main categories of oak: red oak and white oak.
From those two categories are different varieties.  

Just as long you season it properly. And it’s not diseased.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 24, 2020)

Yep,  What 

 yankee2bbq
  said!

Enjoy your new smoker,

 John


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2020)

Around here we only have red and white oak.  I see some down south have live oak and post oak.  I would think all oak is good being a hardwood.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 24, 2020)

Friends are a good thing. A bonus  if you like their wood and they let you have it regularly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2020)

Red Oak & White Oak are Hardwoods & Great for Smoking.
I don't know anything about the other Oaks, because I only used Red & White in Cabinetmaking.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2020)

Down here in Florida we have several varieties of oak & they are all good for smoking. I have several scrub oak trees in my back yard that I trim regularly & dry for smoking.
Al


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 25, 2020)

Poison Oak, but that's not a tree.  Don't burn it, the smoke will be like touching it.


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 30, 2020)

Post oak is a variety of white oak, and live oak is related to white oak but is its own group.


----------



## phatbac (Dec 1, 2020)

I find the red oaks to be a touch milder and sweeter than whites when smoking. i use all kinds of oak all the time in my Lang it is all good as long as its dry. you hit on concrete and it sounds like a baseball bat.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## tyglover (Dec 6, 2020)

Make sure it's cured. We have coast live oak (which is red oak) and several other varieties in CA. All good, especially with beef.


----------

